# Craftsman 31cc brushwacker won't start



## etrin62 (Apr 24, 2010)

So my craftsman 31cc brushwacker won't start. I have checked the spark plug, the gas is good, the only thing that stands out is the primer bulb. When pushed in the primer bulb very slowly inflates again, it usually takes 20 seconds or so which leads me to believe there is an obstruction some where. Am I right in thinking this? If so what is the best way to isolate the problem?


----------



## Campbery (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd change the fuel filter and fuel line from the bulb to the tank for starters, cheap and easy


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Take the pump side of the carb. off,and check the little screen.It could have dirt clogging the screen.The pump side is the side,with one big screw.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------

